# mortar pump



## tuckpointer (Feb 21, 2006)

Has anyone ever seen a "thin line" grout pump? A guy in Michigan makes them but very expensive. It is a pump for grouting joints, instead of using a grout bag.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

no more info would be great.

I also would like to find a used grout pump of the larger variety.

Tim


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*grout pump*

i seen one of these on ebay the other day.it was like 99.00 far cheaper than the 400.00 or so i had seen new ones sell for.the one i am talking about holds two gallons of grout and uses a milwauke drill to drive the auger.
years ago a friend and i built an air grouter.it looked like a sand blaster and would hold about 5 gallons of mud.air would go in at the top and the idea was to push the grout out the bottom into a garden hose attached to it.it worked great for about 5 mins then the air would work its way down the side and out the hose,spattering grout all over your work. we gave up after tring to put a bladder in to push the grout down but still no luck.i think what it need was something to keep the grout stirring inside the machine.
one more thing.if you dont already,check ebay for masonry tools.i do a general search for masonry and that brings up tools mixers etc...i have bought a 14 inch clipper brick saw(new about 3000.00) for 102.00 and a stone mixer for 49.00(less the motor).i think the best buy i seen was some morgan towers, 20 i think for 2500.00!!i didnt have the money at the time so i had to cry as they sold.


----------



## tuckpointer (Feb 21, 2006)

This pump is about $6,000. Info is at torchlake.com/thinlinepump/


----------



## tuckpointer (Feb 21, 2006)

I wish this guy could invent something to eliminate bending over all day grinding out joints. All I do is steps,walkways and patios. I very seldom get a call for any vertical work.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

We were just talkin about this today as a matter of fact. We were tryin to think of something that would grout easy and fast. I thought maybe rig something up like a air pump for bike tires or somethign into a small sealed pail with a thin hose comin out. One person pumps one and one grouts.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

*grout*

6string
i still think my idea would work,maybe with less air pressure,but the key i think is to keep the air from working down the side of the pail,or whatever a guy uses and out the hose.if someone could perfect this he could give up masonry 
i use a grout bag all the time and man my hands do get sore.when my machine worked it was great,all you had to do was point the tip into the joint and follow.:thumbsup:


----------



## tuckpointer (Feb 21, 2006)

I agree, there is a way to do this on your own. Have you ever seen what drywallers use, a spackling machine called a bazooka? the pump is in the bucket of joint compound and goes through a tube and muds the joint. Would have to be tweeked a bit but could work. Have you looked at the Thin Line Pump? Talked to a guy who had one and he even said it had flaws. The guy who makes it said you have to add Bentonite to get the mortar to flow smooth.


----------



## Al Wees (Mar 25, 2021)

tuckpointer said:


> Has anyone ever seen a "thin line" grout pump? A guy in Michigan makes them but very expensive. It is a pump for grouting joints, instead of using a grout bag.


I have a thin line grout pump for sale only used once ,sell reasonable Omaha area 402 618 6608


----------



## Pounder (Nov 28, 2020)

Al Wees said:


> I have a thin line grout pump for sale only used once ,sell reasonable Omaha area 402 618 6608


My guess the fellow would have been interested 15 years ago when he first posted this.


----------

